#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  4 ohm speakers op 8 ohm versterker?

## Blaxo

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje over mijn versterker (een oude Philips tuner/versterker F5120) en mijn speakers (JBL MX1500).
Op mijn speakers staat namelijk 4 ohm en op de versterker staat 8 ohm.
Op de versterker zitten 2 uitgangen voor links en 2 voor rechts, maar ik heb maar 1 speaker per kant aangesloten. Nu is mijn vraag: is dit slecht voor de speakers en/of de versterker, of maakt dit niets uit?

Bij voorbaat hartelijk dank,

Blaxo




Bijgewerkt door - geluidmoderator op 05/10/2002  09:30:38

----------


## LJ Chris

je zegt dat op je amp 8ohm staat, dan mag je in principe NIET onder deze waarde gaan, al vind ik het een beetje raar dat deze amp alleen op 8ohm kan draaien. Mischien is het zo wel daar je zegt dat het een oude amp is.
Als de amp inderdaad alleen op 8ohm kan draaien zou ik niet onder deze waarde gaan, dan ga je je amp overbelasten.

Als je uitgangen onbelast laat kan dit GEEN kwaad, geen verbruiker=open kring= onbelast dus je amp levert dan geen vermogen.

Mvg

Briers Christian

----------


## LJ Chris

je zegt dat op je amp 8ohm staat, dan mag je in principe NIET onder deze waarde gaan, al vind ik het een beetje raar dat deze amp alleen op 8ohm kan draaien. Mischien is het zo wel daar je zegt dat het een oude amp is.
Als de amp inderdaad alleen op 8ohm kan draaien zou ik niet onder deze waarde gaan, dan ga je je amp overbelasten.

Als je uitgangen onbelast laat kan dit GEEN kwaad, geen verbruiker=open kring= onbelast dus je amp levert dan geen vermogen.

Mvg

Briers Christian

----------


## Blaxo

Bedankt voor je reactie, BSL.

Op mijn versterker staat het volgende bij de speakeruitgangen:
Speakers 8 ohm

Maar volgens jou zou hij ook gewoon 4 ohm aan moeten kunnen?
Verder is de geluidskwaliteit gewoon goed en de amp wordt
ook niet al te warm.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb een vraagje over mijn versterker (een oude Philips tuner/versterker F5120) en mijn speakers (JBL MX1500).
> Op mijn speakers staat namelijk 4 ohm en op de versterker staat 8 ohm.
> Op de versterker zitten 2 uitgangen voor links en 2 voor rechts, maar ik heb maar 1 speaker per kant aangesloten. Nu is mijn vraag: is dit slecht voor de speakers en/of de versterker, of maakt dit niets uit?



Aangezien je 2 uitgangen per kant hebt en het zeer onwaarschijnlijk is dat je 4 eindversterkers in je kastje hebt zitten, lijkt het me logisch dat de extra uitgangen gewoon doorlussingen zijn van de "standaard" uitgangen. In dat geval kan de versterker wel degelijk op 4 ohm draaien (2x 8 ohm parallel is immers 4 ohm), zoals blijkt, want je hebt geen problemen.

Ik denk dat er 8 ohm bij de uitgangen staat om mensen ervan te weerhouden 4 speakers van 4 ohm aan te sluiten, resulterend in 2 ohm per kant. Dat is iets dat versterker waarschijnlijk niet aankan.

Als je dit verhaal niet begrijpt, raad ik je aan het "waterpompenverhaal" te lezen, gepost door R.J. Vlek in een topic van Wes340. Je kunt dit topic in deze rubriek vinden.

----------


## DJ Pim

Hallo,

Ik heb dus het omgekeerder: 4 ohm versterker, 
nú nog 4 ohm speakers, maar binnekort ws.
8 ohm speakers, kan dit?

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Ik ga een actie houden tegen dat veeel te dure gaffa tape!

----------


## Mathijs

Zoals eerder in dit topic vermeld, de inpedantie van je versterker moet gelijk of lager zijn dan je speakers. 8 ohm speakers op een 4 ohm versterker is geen probleem, maar je vermogen gaat er wel op achteruit (verschild per versterker, is gem van 1/3 tot 1/2).

later
De Tante

----------


## Mathijs

Ook ben ik het helemaal met Sparky eens, dit geld alleen als je 4 speakers aan je versterker hangt. Dus mits je maar 2 speakers gebruikt is het geen probleem. Philips heeft dit altijd zo gedaan op die oude bakken.

later
De Tante

----------

